# Is One Handed Reading with No Buttons Easily Done?



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

Haven't ordered the Paperwhite yet, I'm trying to figure out the cover to get and want them both here during the 30 day trial period.

I would use the Paperwhite while I am out of the house, mostly while eating so I need to operate it one handed.

My Kindle Touch is underused, after reading a book on it I thought about returning it but decided to keep it but haven't read anything else on it; I use my K3 and $79 Kindle almost daily.

Today I tried reading my Touch in its Oberon cover holding and operating it in my left hand.  It didn't go smoothly.  Tapping with my left thumb usually turns the page back.  Swiping it takes a lot of effort, sometimes doesn't do anything and sometimes moves to the next chapter.  I've tried holding the Kindle with different positions but nothing was comfortable and the my hand feels a little irritated from the unnatural position and gestures of my thumb, don't think this would work long term.

I like having my Kindles in a cover incase they fall, and I've found them easier to hold in a cover than without.

I really want the built in light but I'm very concerned that one handed reading on the Paperwhite will not be easy and might cause strain to my wrist/hand.

Is one handed reading without page turn buttons something you easily do?  Which cover do you have on your Touch?


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

As you said, I often read my Touch while eating (usually lunch). I have the Belkin case which folds all the way back and is flat. I usually prop my Kindle up on my glasses case and then happily eat and read--one hand for the fork, the other for the Kindle.

L


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

Yeah, when I am eating and reading, I hold the Kindle in one hand.  With the $79 Kindle, I have the Belkin case and rotate the screen upside and hold the Kindle in my left hand and turn the pages with my left thumb which rests on the page turn buttons, and have a fork in my right hand.

Not sure if holding a touchscreen Kindle and turning pages with the same hand is easily doable.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I alternate between my lighted Amazon cover and my beautiful Oberon with my Touch. Although I can touch the screen pretty easily with either cover folded back, it's easiest with my Oberon because I insert my little finger, ring finger, and middle finger of my left hand into the pocket that forms when the cover is folded back. I reach my thumb across the page (just beyond the area that results in returning to the previous page), touch, and I'm on to the next page. I haven't considered it to be a problem at all.


----------



## Eltanin Publishing (Mar 24, 2011)

I read one-handed with the Touch all the time, either naked or in the Amazon lighted cover. I have no problem holding it in the left hand and reaching my thumb past the "previous page" area. Only difficulty would be if I was using my right hand and wanted to page backwards. But I rarely need to go back wards.


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

Eltanin Publishing said:


> I read one-handed with the Touch all the time, either naked or in the Amazon lighted cover. I have no problem holding it in the left hand and reaching my thumb past the "previous page" area. Only difficulty would be if I was using my right hand and wanted to page backwards. But I rarely need to go back wards.


How big is your hand? Just wondering.. I'm on the small side and wondering how this will work with the PQ.


----------



## Eltanin Publishing (Mar 24, 2011)

bordercollielady said:


> How big is your hand? Just wondering.. I'm on the small side and wondering how this will work with the PQ.


 I was trying to figure out how my hand size compared to others when I was recently shopping for a tennis racket. I got a standard size handle, rather than a smaller size... I'm female (in case you didn't see my name to the left by my avatar), and I don't know.. I'd say average sized hands for a woman...

Also, I'll add that I was skeptical about the touch screen. I didn't think I'd like it better than the buttons, but now I do.


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

What size gloves do you wear?


----------



## Eltanin Publishing (Mar 24, 2011)

bordercollielady said:


> What size gloves do you wear?


It's true, some women's gloves are tight. So I'd say I normally get medium, when they're offered in different sizes.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

I tried reading the way Cindy described plus a few other holding variations and it is difficult for me to get the thumb over to the page forward area.  I have extremely small hands.

Maybe a Belkin would be easier.  The paperwhite probably doesn't have the screen rotation so that would mean hold and operate right handed, eat with a fork left handed, and try to not to need to page back.

Does anyone use the Belkin and Touch, holding and operating with one hand?


----------



## Sunshine22 (Feb 18, 2010)

I think the Oberon cover makes it much more difficult to read the Touch left handed.  For some reason, there's a lot of extra room on that side with that cover, much more than other covers I have used.

Cardinal, my hands are also very small (seriously, I have little girl hands...) and I have both the Oberon cover and another book type cover.  Not the Belkin, but I just checked out the pictures online of the Belkin and the cover I have looks to be the same type and size.  It is much easier to left hand page turn my Touch using my other cover, than the Oberon cover.  I love my Oberon, but for some reason it has a lot of extra room around the Touch, especially on that side.

Why don't you order the Belkin cover you like, and try it with your touch?  You can always return the cover if it doesn't work, and I think you'll be surprised at how much better that cover works for what you need.  The new Amazon cover for the PW looks like it would work great too.


----------



## pomtroll (Oct 5, 2010)

* I read one handed with my Kindle Touch in the Kindle case. My hands are small. Any reader takes a bit of getting used to while reading one handed. *


----------



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

When I want to use the Touch while eating, I usually put it in an iZel stand. Then I can just reach over and touch it with one finger. It's intended for phones, but works well for the Kindle too. My Kindle is in the Amazon lighted cover, and I fold the cover behind it and it still fits comfortably in the stand and is stable. I'm not sure how it would work out with other types of covers. The stand is very lightweight and folds completely flat for travel. It can be adjusted to a few different positions. I bought it quite a while ago from Amazon and use it frequently.

http://www.amazon.com/iZel-Innovative-Hands-free-Stand-for-iPhone-iPod-Blackberry-Zune/dp/B001DUAQTQ/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1347060766&sr=8-1&keywords=izel


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru (Feb 7, 2011)

With my K3 I have a cover that folds back so I can stand it plus if I clip the closing button closed backwards I can slide my fingers inbetween for easy reading. This is the cover I use for that: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Tuff-Luv-Tri-Axis-Veggie-Leather-Keyboard/dp/B004H4AQLS/ref=cm_cr-mr-title

For my KT I have a book cover with magnets that keeps the cover closed when out and about but when I read I fold it back, connect the magnets and put my hand in the pocket it creates. Because it has two bands to keep the cover closed I put one of them between my pink and ringfinger so it won't slide down. This is the cover I use and though I like it the quality isn't what I expected  : http://www.amazon.co.uk/Duragadget-Genuine-Leather-Style-Kindle/dp/B005SC3MGO/ref=pd_sim_ce_7

This is all right handed reading though.


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

I think I am just going to have to wait and see.  I like to read in bed and there is no place to prop up an easel type of case.  I sometimes hold the case like a book in my lap - but I don't need to move my right hand to turn  pages.  If it ends up I have to let go of the case to touch the screen.. it will slow things down - and I'm already a slow reader.  Wish we didn't have to wait a whole month to find out!


----------



## krm0789 (Dec 21, 2010)

I can't read one handed on the touch unless it's in it's stand. My hands are small enough that even when it's naked, I can't hold it steady and reach the edge even with my right hand. Left is even more out of the question

Sent from my YP-G1 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I have a little


Spoiler



nook


 stand that works perfectly. It's great for when I'm eating out and want to read while I eat. It props it up and I have a hand free to eat and a hand free to tap.


----------



## lindnet (Jan 25, 2009)

The "reading in bed and trying to turn pages/hold Touch in one hand" was one of the reasons I picked the K4 over the Touch a year ago.  I just couldn't find a comfortable way to do it, and every time I tried I ended up touching the screen when I didn't want to.

I did order a PW and I will try again.  But I sure wish they had added physical page turn buttons so we would have a choice.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

The only way I can read on my Touch with one hand is to prop it...and I have large hands and can read on my other Kindles with one hand.  I don't really like the touch screen for doing a lot of reading, but I switch around between devices and I want the lighted screen...

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I have no problem with the touch on my Fire, so I don't anticipate any problems with the PW. I'd like physical buttons too. . . . .but the lack is not enough to make me NOT get the PW.  I really like the lighting system. . . . . I'll adapt.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I have no problem with the touch on my Fire, so I don't anticipate any problems with the PW. I'd like physical buttons too. . . . .but the lack is not enough to make me NOT get the PW. I really like the lighting system. . . . . I'll adapt.


I'm really interested in the lighting system. I've said all along that I don't want a backlit e-reader, and I'm hoping that the new lighting system will not be like a backlit screen. I'm also interested in the extra fonts and in the "minutes to read" feature. I guess if the lighting is too much like a backlit screens, I can always return my PW. I doubt that I'll be disappointed, though.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Cindy416 said:


> I'm really interested in the lighting system. I've said all along that I don't want a backlit e-reader, and I'm hoping that the new lighting system will not be like a backlit screen. I'm also interested in the extra fonts and in the "minutes to read" feature. I guess if the lighting is too much like a backlit screens, I can always return my PW. I doubt that I'll be disappointed, though.


According to all the videos and fonts it's basically a regular eink screen with a lighting system that works from the front of the screen. I think it looks much better than, for instance, the images of the Nook with Glowlight. THAT one looks like it actually does glow. The Kindle looks like it's just nicely lighted.


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

Cardinal said:


> Is one handed reading without page turn buttons something you easily do?


Yes but I do find it much easier when reading it "naked" than with the cover on it. Not so much because the cover gets in the way but because it adds weight to the device which then makes it's more difficult to hold while lifting my thumb to turn the page. With the cover on, I have to hold it a certain way to make sure it doesn't fall out of my hands when I lift my thumb.



> Which cover do you have on your Touch?


The official lighted cover.

And I have small hands, btw.

My husband has talked me into importing a Paperwhite via my parents (who live in the US) and since I will no longer need the lighted cover, I plan on just getting a sleeve to protect it while not reading it (mostly for when I put it in my purse). I don't feel I need the protection of a cover while reading it and prefer holding it without any kind of cover since it's lighter and easier to turn the pages.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

history_lover said:


> Yes but I do find it much easier when reading it "naked" than with the cover on it. Not so much because the cover gets in the way but because it adds weight to the device which then makes it's more difficult to hold while lifting my thumb to turn the page. With the cover on, I have to hold it a certain way to make sure it doesn't fall out of my hands when I lift my thumb.
> 
> The official lighted cover.
> 
> ...


Same here. I just ordered the Zip Sleeve (already delivered, need to grab it from my condo office) and plan on reading the device naked. I've always preferred that, and just had covers to have an external light. With a the lit screen on the PW, that's not longer necessary so I see no need for a case. The sleeve to protect it the few times it goes in a bag to leave the house is fine.

Really no different than just having the smartcover and a neoprene sleve for my iPad 2--and that's worked fine over the year and a half I've had it.


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

lindnet said:


> The "reading in bed and trying to turn pages/hold Touch in one hand" was one of the reasons I picked the K4 over the Touch a year ago. I just couldn't find a comfortable way to do it, and every time I tried I ended up touching the screen when I didn't want to.


Ugh... didn't want to read that. I should probably stop reading this thread much longer or I might cancel the PW. I don't necessarily need to read it with one hand, but I read it while its in the case - opened like a book. I need to reach that screen with my thumb. But since this is a new case - I guess nobody knows how much space it will use up on the right side.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

bordercollielady said:


> Ugh... didn't want to read that. I should probably stop reading this thread much longer or I might cancel the PW. I don't necessarily need to read it with one hand, but I read it while its in the case - opened like a book. I need to reach that screen with my thumb. But since this is a new case - I guess nobody knows how much space it will use up on the right side.


Reading in bed with one hand is particularly easy IMO since you can rest it on your chest or on a pillow--whatever works for you.

As far as doing it left handed and wondering if your thumb will reach across to the next page area--if it doesn't you can just do a short right-left swipe on the left side of the screen instead of a tap. You could also opt for a sleeve (my Zip Sleeve got delivered yesterday--I like it a lot) and read the device naked so you don't have to worry about the case adding bulk. Less need for a cover now that there's no need for an external light.

In any case, Amazon has that 30 day return policy, so I wouldn't worry about it. Just get it and use it for a couple weeks and see how it works for you. If not you're just out a few bucks shipping to return it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Cindy416 said:


> I'm really interested in the lighting system. I've said all along that I don't want a backlit e-reader, and I'm hoping that the new lighting system will not be like a backlit screen. I'm also interested in the extra fonts and in the "minutes to read" feature. I guess if the lighting is too much like a backlit screens, I can always return my PW. I doubt that I'll be disappointed, though.


The light is not supposed to be reflective. Here's a description from a CNET review:



> About that light. When I first saw it in action, my immediate impression was that Amazon was using backlit technology, even though I knew it had to be front-lit. That's because the light really does splay across the screen very uniformly. But indeed this is front lighting, and Amazon's engineers placed the four tiny LEDs at the bottom of the display rather than the top, as Barnes & Noble has done with its Nook Simple Touch with GlowLight, which earned an Editors' Choice from CNET. (Kobo has also placed the LEDs at the bottom of the display in its upcoming Kobo Glo).


From the same review:


> Because the bezel on the Kindle Paperwhite is so thin, you can't really see the LEDs when you pick up the device (that's why my first impression was that it was backlit technology). When you hold the Nook Simple Touch with GlowLight in front of you, you can't see the LEDs, either. However, if you lay down the two devices side by side on a flat surface, the Nook's LEDs and lighting scheme become more apparent and visible. In short, while the Nook GlowLight is still quite good, the Kindle Paperwhite's is even better -- the lighting just looks more smooth and uniform across the screen.


Betsy


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Aha!!  Finally! A situation where being left handed is actually an advantage. I hold in my right hand. in my Oberon case. and just touch the page turn with my right thumb.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

I've never gotten how being left or right handed matters on this (unless one has physical issues with one hand).

I'm right handed, I alternate which hand I hold my Kindles in when reading.  Pressing a button or tapping a screen isn't something I find awkward to do with my off hand.


----------



## bce (Nov 17, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I have no problem with the touch on my Fire, so I don't anticipate any problems with the PW. I'd like physical buttons too. . . . .but the lack is not enough to make me NOT get the PW. I really like the lighting system. . . . . I'll adapt.


I agree about the Fire and think it will be easy one handed. Tried it on my K3 (minus the cover) this morning and I think it will be easy.

My only complaint about it is that I think they use the wrong actions. Has anyone read Wired on a Fire? To read an article, you scroll up and down. To switch between articles, you scroll left/right. I think this is how books should work. Up/down within a chapter, left/right between chapters.


----------



## CrystalStarr (Jan 17, 2011)

I'm right handed with small hands.  I buy small sized gloves.  I usually old my touch in my right hand.  I keep my thumb on the bezel and just rock it (my thumb) back and forth to just touch the screen.  I don't pick up my thumb.  I just roll it to the left a tiny bit until it hits the screen.  Then I can eat and drink with my left hand.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

bce said:


> I agree about the Fire and think it will be easy one handed. Tried it on my K3 (minus the cover) this morning and I think it will be easy.
> 
> My only complaint about it is that I think they use the wrong actions. Has anyone read Wired on a Fire? To read an article, you scroll up and down. To switch between articles, you scroll left/right. I think this is how books should work. Up/down within a chapter, left/right between chapters.


I've used different apps for publications on different devices and there doesn't seem to be any consistancy. Some of them change articles left to right, other do it up and down.

I think page changes left to right makes sense for Amazon because they are trying to sell their devices to people who haven't owned electronic devices before, and it mirrors reading an actual book. Once they've got you, your hooked.... mwahahahahaha 

Betsy


----------



## JetJammer (Jan 18, 2009)

I used the Touch for a while, but eventually gave up and returned to the baby kindle.  Although I could turn the pages easily enough with my left hand, what eventually got to me is I HAD to move my thumb back off the screen because it was blocking the text - couldn't read around it!  Since I read fairly quickly, my thumb was constantly moving, side/screen/side/screen/side/screen.  Before long, my thumb is sore and I would have to quit reading.  The kindles with manual buttons I can leave my thumb on the page turn button - much more ergonomic in my opinion.

As much as I like the look of the PW, and would like the front light, I'm sticking with my baby Kindle.  The Touch screen just isn't for me.  I'm actually very sad, because I've owned every single version of the Kindle - my KK was one of the originals purchased in the 14 hours or so they were available that first day!


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

Thanks for the replies!

I've tried reading with the Kindle on the table in the past, and again this morning propped up my Kindle on the table and tried reading like that. Both with and without my glasses it is at a distance that is blurry. When I hold the Kindle up in one hand the Kindle is in focus, so for me just to read I need to be holding the Kindle. Because I am often eating, I need to be able to operate the Kindle with the hand that is holding it which I have been able to do with the K2, K3, and K4NT.

The reason I want the new Kindle is for the built in light. I often find myself in dim places and even when I do have a clip on light it is not a pleasurable reading experience.



JetJammer said:


> Before long, my thumb is sore and I would have to quit reading. The kindles with manual buttons I can leave my thumb on the page turn button - much more ergonomic in my opinion.


This exactly! It is so easy to push down a page turn button than to be moving your thumb constantly. I personally don't care what the interface is, just that there are page turn buttons. The only reason I want new Kindle is for the built in light but I really hate giving up page turn buttons for it.


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

Cardinal said:


> Thanks for the replies!
> 
> I've tried reading with the Kindle on the table in the past, and again this morning propped up my Kindle on the table and tried reading like that. Both with and without my glasses it is at a distance that is blurry. When I hold the Kindle up in one hand the Kindle is in focus, so for me just to read I need to be holding the Kindle. Because I am often eating, I need to be able to operate the Kindle with the hand that is holding it which I have been able to do with the K2, K3, and K4NT.
> 
> The reason I want the new Kindle is for the built in light. I often find myself in dim places and even when I do have a clip on light it is not a pleasurable reading experience.


Have you tried reading the Kindle without a cover on it? I know you say it's an Oberon and I know how expensive those are and why you wouldn't want to abandon it - but if you can easily take it out and put it back into the cover, I would suggest reading it "naked" and just use the Oberon cover when you're not reading. That is basically what I'll be doing but with a sleeve instead of a cover.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

history_lover said:


> Have you tried reading the Kindle without a cover on it? I know you say it's an Oberon and I know how expensive those are and why you wouldn't want to abandon it - but if you can easily take it out and put it back into the cover, I would suggest reading it "naked" and just use the Oberon cover when you're not reading. That is basically what I'll be doing but with a sleeve instead of a cover.


When the Touch arrived I was using it without a cover and found it slippery and hard to hold, it actually slipped out of my hands once! 

I just took it out of the cover and have been trying it again and it still seems slippery but maybe the Paperwhite will have a different backing.

I've never found any my Kindles easy to hold without a cover. The covers I use help me hold onto them: Noreve and Belkin have the strap and rest it over a finger and the Oberon has the pocket I tuck a finger into. I never used the K3 lighted cover as an every day cover because I couldn't find an easy way to hold it.

The only eReader that I like to use without a cover is the Nook Simple Touch, I find that easy to hold. I also use the buttons to turn the page most of the time.

ETA - After playing with the Touch a bit more without a cover, that might be the way to go for the PW.


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

I've never been able to read my Kindle without the cover either.  With my two dogs, having to put on reading glasses to read, and then changing to my regular glasses when I have to do anything else - there are too many interruptions and I've dropped it numerous times  - luckily never broke anything.  The case makes it more stable.


----------



## tamborine (May 16, 2009)

bordercollielady said:


> I've never been able to read my Kindle without the cover either. With my two dogs, having to put on reading glasses to read, and then changing to my regular glasses when I have to do anything else - there are too many interruptions and I've dropped it numerous times - luckily never broke anything. The case makes it more stable.


Speaking of dogs, one of mine always comes and shoves her snoot into my K3 while I'm lying on the couch reading, resulting in "nose art" on the screen. Now with the PW, she'll be able to turn pages, too!


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

tamborine said:


> Speaking of dogs, one of mine always comes and shoves her snoot into my K3 while I'm lying on the couch reading, resulting in "nose art" on the screen. Now with the PW, she'll be able to turn pages, too!


Too funny.. I just get the "stare" when they want my attention. Cannot ignore the "stare"..


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Thankfully I don't have the dropsies so I've not had issues with my Kindle or iPad not being in a case.

I also don't worry nearly as much about the Kindle now that the prices have dropped where replacing one isn't much of a hit to my budget anymore.  iPad is a different story, so I'm more mindful/careful with it.  But still fine with just the smartcover and a sleeve to throw it in when tossing it in a bag.


----------



## MsScarlett (Jan 12, 2010)

I hope it's not too hard to get used to!  I purposely skipped the K Touch because I really like the page turn buttons.  I hope I don't miss them too much and can come up with a comfortable "system".


----------



## sosha (Feb 9, 2010)

The paper white and new Fires are moving from a 2 point touch system to a 10 point.  This should give tighter controls over the touchscreen.    Once you get it mapped out, it should clean up the messiness of the Touch.  

I can't read in a beautiful Oberon cover. Much more of a minimalist with small hands. 😜


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

sosha said:


> The paper white and new Fires are moving from a 2 point touch system to a 10 point. This should give tighter controls over the touchscreen. Once you get it mapped out, it should clean up the messiness of the Touch.


Also, the Touch was an IR screen, the new PW and of course the Fires are capacitive...that will also help.

Betsy


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

I paid close attention to how I read at night. I lay on my right side, hold my kk in my right hand, with the unit supported at the bottom by a pillow. This may cause me a problem with the PW. I then use my left hand to hit the left side page turn buttons (unfortunately, for various reasons I can't lay on my left side, which would solve this problem).  If I reach over the front to tap the right side of the PW screen, it blocks my view of the page. If I tap the left side I will go back a page. I don't know if I can comfortably swipe right with my left thumb. I hope I don't have to return it, I really like what I see with the lighted page. This may not be as important as peace in the Middle East, but I do hope I can find a way.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

stevene9 said:


> I paid close attention to how I read at night. I lay on my right side, hold my kk in my right hand, with the unit supported at the bottom by a pillow. This may cause me a problem with the PW. I then use my left hand to hit the left side page turn buttons (unfortunately, for various reasons I can't lay on my left side, which would solve this problem). If I reach over the front to tap the right side of the PW screen, it blocks my view of the page. If I tap the left side I will go back a page. I don't know if I can comfortably swipe right with my left thumb. I hope I don't have to return it, I really like what I see with the lighted page. This may not be as important as peace in the Middle East, but I do hope I can find a way.


On the Touch, you don't have to reach way over to the right side to tap or swipe to turn to the next page. It has touch zones:









In the picture above, the narrow column on the left is the "previous page" tap zone. It's about 1/2 an inch wide. A tap anywhere to the right of that (except in the top zone) moves to the next page. I can hold the book with my left hand and reach the "next page" tap zone.

Until we learn otherwise, I would expect the zones on the Paperwhite to be similar.

(The band across the top accesses the in-book menu bars, and the little square in the upper right sets a bookmark.)

Betsy


----------



## larryb52 (Nov 18, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> On the Touch, you don't have to reach way over to the right side to tap or swipe to turn to the next page. It has touch zones:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks for the graphic I was just wondering what it would look like & there your post just popped up thanks again...!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Note that the image is of the Touch and its zones, NOT the Paperwhite.  I'm expecting the zones on the Paperwhite to be similar.

Betsy


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

Betsy, Thanks so much, that picture was very helpdul.

Steve


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

How do you get HOME?


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

bordercollielady said:


> How do you get HOME?


On the touch those black bars below the screen are a home button.

The Paperwhite doesnt have that button, so you tap the menu area at the top and then touch a home icon.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

stevene9 said:


> I paid close attention to how I read at night. I lay on my right side, hold my kk in my right hand, with the unit supported at the bottom by a pillow. This may cause me a problem with the PW. I then use my left hand to hit the left side page turn buttons (unfortunately, for various reasons I can't lay on my left side, which would solve this problem). If I reach over the front to tap the right side of the PW screen, it blocks my view of the page. If I tap the left side I will go back a page. I don't know if I can comfortably swipe right with my left thumb. I hope I don't have to return it, I really like what I see with the lighted page. This may not be as important as peace in the Middle East, but I do hope I can find a way.


I sleep on my right side and I use a Kindle Touch. I have absolutely no problem turning the pages (and I have very small hands). You really don't have to reach very far at all. I don't swipe, I just tap.


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

Luvmy4brats said:


> I sleep on my right side and I use a Kindle Touch. I have absolutely no problem turning the pages (and I have very small hands). You really don't have to reach very far at all. I don't swipe, I just tap.


Do you read with the Touch in a case?


----------



## CoffeeCat (Sep 13, 2010)

I read my KT one handed most of the time. I am left handed, but I alternate hands for the kindle depending on what I feel like. I wear small/medium gloves so I'd like to think I have "average" sized hands for a woman.

If I don't have my kindle propped up on my knee or a pillow, I hold it with the corner in the palm of my hand and just rest my thumb on the side. I know that doesn't sound comfortable, but it doesn't bother my hand and allows me to read for a while. I only have a skin on my KT, so a case might add enough weight to make that uncomfortable.


----------



## laurie_lu (May 10, 2010)

Cardinal said:


> Today I tried reading my Touch in its Oberon cover holding and operating it in my left hand. It didn't go smoothly.


In my opinion Oberon covers are going to add weight, bulk, and size to your Touch. There is no way I could hold all that in one hand. Nor would I want to. My Amazon Lighted Leather cover is like a second skin. I can easily read one handed with it.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Yeah, if you're going to read one handed you aren't going to want a bulky, heavy cover like an oberon.  If you don't mind reading the device naked, now that it has no need for an external light, that's the way to go.  Maybe get a silicon skin for it once some are out if you're worried about drops.

If you can't stomach that (have major case of the dropsies etc.), then a lighter case like the Amazon ones is probably the way to go.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

bordercollielady said:


> Do you read with the Touch in a case?


My Touch is in an Amazon lighted cover, but I can also use an Oberon cover with no difficulty.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Luvmy4brats said:


> My Touch is in an Amazon lighted cover, but I can also use an Oberon cover with no difficulty.


Same here. (Hi, Heather! Haven't seen you for awhile.)


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

laurie_lu said:


> In my opinion Oberon covers are going to add weight, bulk, and size to your Touch. There is no way I could hold all that in one hand. Nor would I want to. My Amazon Lighted Leather cover is like a second skin. I can easily read one handed with it.


Hmmm... I don't think it is so much the weight of the cover but if the thumb is easily able to page forward. With the K2 I was able to hold and operate it one handed with the Noreve covers and with the K3 I was able to hold and operate it one handed with the Oberon covers; my thumb rested on the page forward button, so I found it easy with those cases.

I'm thinking of trying the Belkin with the Paperwhite and I might try the Amazon cover as well.

I finally ordered the Paperwhite, October 17th is the estimated delivery date.


----------



## Sunshine22 (Feb 18, 2010)

The weight isn't the issue with the Oberon and my Touch as much as the extra distance to cover on the left hand side.  Like I mentioned earlier, there seems to be a lot of extra room on that side with the Oberon cover vs other covers.

I think your plan is good... since you don't want to use the PW without a cover,  the Belkin or Amazon cover might work much better than the Oberon for your needs.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

Sunshine22 said:


> I think your plan is good... since you don't want to use the PW without a cover, the Belkin or Amazon cover might work much better than the Oberon for your needs.


I hope so.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

One of the good things about the touch screen is that there is a very large "tap zone". I hold my Touch so that my thumb is across the bottom of the device (nearly resting on the home button) then when it comes time to turn the page, I just move my thumb up a bit to tap the screen even with the extra space the Oberon takes up on the left hand side, my thumb still reaches the tap zone with no issues.


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

sosha said:


> The paper white and new Fires are moving from a 2 point touch system to a 10 point. This should give tighter controls over the touchscreen. Once you get it mapped out, it should clean up the messiness of the Touch.
> 
> I can't read in a beautiful Oberon cover. Much more of a minimalist with small hands. &#128540;


According to the PW web site, it only uses a 2 point touch system. Can you link to where it says it is going to a 10 point? 
PW web page, scroll down about 3/4 of the page to the comparison chart. It says 2 point:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008GEKXUO/ref=kindle_dp_comp


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I believe the Fire has a 10 point system; there may have been some confusion...

Betsy


----------

